

Heist: A Scheme Interpreter Written in Ruby - luckystrike
http://www.rubyinside.com/heist-a-scheme-interpreter-written-in-ruby-1549.html

======
kqr2
There is also bus scheme:

[http://www.rubyinside.com/busscheme-ruby-scheme-
interpreter-...](http://www.rubyinside.com/busscheme-ruby-scheme-
interpreter-756.html)

